# Android Firmware Update Problems ...



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Last night I went ahead and took the plunge ... Updated the Firmware on my Archos 70 Internet Tablet 250GB (2.1.3 - Android 2.2.1).

My tablet still worked after the update. Slower than before though.

This morning I found out that I can't get online!

None of my four radio apps work (they all worked fine before).

Bible.is no longer works.

All three of my browsers no longer work.

Firmware Update doesn't work (can't connect to the Internet).

Wi-Fi shows that my Archos is connected to my Internet service. My son and I are both online with our computers, so there is nothing wrong with our Internet connection.

Looks like I have no choice now, but to reformat the Archos and start all over again (for the 4th time!!!!) .... That will be very time consuming, as I will have to download all of my many apps all over again, and then reload all of my files all over again ....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try and delete the setting then re active it.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

I had to reformat the tablet. Now WiFi is dropping every few minutes.

Cannot turn off the screen.

When I flip the tablet from landscape to portrait or the other way around, icons on desktop disappear for about a minute. Sometimes the screen goes black, then about a minute later, desktop reappears.

Also, tablet unexpectedly shuts down all by itself!

Wonder what other issues will happen next ..... .


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Go The Power said:


> Try and delete the setting then re active it.


I don't know what you mean be delete the setting and reactivate it .... Please clarify ....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

If you reformatted the tablet the that would reset it. I would suggest trying to reformat it again, and restore everything to default (you will loose everything on it), make a back-up first.

Then if that doesn't fix all the issues is it still under warranty?


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Go The Power said:


> If you reformatted the tablet the that would reset it. I would suggest trying to reformat it again, and restore everything to default (you will loose everything on it), make a back-up first.
> 
> Then if that doesn't fix all the issues is it still under warranty?


I finally was able to get through to Archos Tech Support (their toll free number doesn't work toll free!). They told me you can't go back to the older Firmware once you've updated.

Got one of the issues fixed: screen not turning off. Had to change some of the settings:

> Settings > Applications > Development > Take a Screenshot (turn this off).

Oh yes, I still have not found out how to back-up (without doing the hack that will void the warranty).


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

*How to Fix WiFi Problem ...*

Oh yes, from another forum, somebody suggested this method to fix the WiFi problem:

Settings,
Wireless and networks,
WiFi Settings,
WiFi On
Hold down on your active network till a window pops up.
Select Modify network.
You may have to scroll the next window up, but look for Disable Powersave.
Put a check in that box if there isn't already on there. 
Tap on Save.

Now my WiFi seems to be stable again!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats good you found the solutions. Is there any other problems?


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

Go The Power said:


> Thats good you found the solutions. Is there any other problems?


I just did the update to 2.1.04, and having some new issues.

1) All of my Shortcuts had duplicates! This happened after I downloaded apps from Market (video players)

So, I had to go through all of my folders, and delete the duplicate Shortcuts. Some Shortcuts had four duplicates!

3) After I deleted ONLY the duplicate Shortcuts, ALL of my Shortcuts disappeared, gone, completely ... 

So, I had to create all of my Shortcuts all over again.

Also, having WiFi problems again, same as with the previous update.

Nothing is wrong with our Internet connection. All three of our computers are working just fine. No changes have been made.


----------

